# Xmas haul! Some MAC and other beauty lovelyness :D



## vikitty (Dec 29, 2008)

Mum mistakenly bought me the 188 instead of the 187. We're going to exchange it sometime this week. I also got 800$ altogether in cash/VISA giftcards, so I am going to do a haul!





NP is Royal Rajah Ruby


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Dec 29, 2008)

great Haul! Enjoy your new goodies =)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 31, 2008)

Lovely!! Enjoy!


----------



## vikitty (Dec 31, 2008)

I got my 187 today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










It's peeeeeerfect for applying bronzer very sheerly on me. I lurve it!


----------



## argyle_socks (Jan 1, 2009)

ABHORSEN AND DOCTOR WHO?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AWESOME!!

Err... nice haul.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have Rajah Ruby and love the color!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, but I love the 188 as well as the 187!  Just sayin. ;-)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Jewelybug (Jan 1, 2009)

i LOVE that brush!


----------



## Delerium (Jan 2, 2009)

Oooohhh gorgeous nail polish color!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 2, 2009)

nice haul!  enjoy


----------



## orkira (Jan 2, 2009)

I love my 187 brush and I am sure you will love yours too!  Enjoy your haul.


----------

